

ADAM - An iPad-like device from NotionInk, India - ananthrk
http://www.notionink.in/adamoverview.php

======
ghshephard
Major Victory if the "transflective LCD" is at least partially usable in
sunlight. My iPad becomes an extraordinarily effective mirror the instant the
sun comes out.

~~~
MaysonL
b/w mode works in sunlight.

~~~
borism
worked nice on Nokia N810 tablet

------
runinit
I've been watching this device for a while, it truly is one of the most
promising non-Apple tablet devices. The android jungle is being filled with
creatures, and they are starting to breed :)

------
tmsh
_where hardware talks to software more often_

that sounds silly enough that they might be on to something. i had to think
about that for about 30 seconds. then i realized, that is probably the name of
the game in this semi-embedded/tablet space. the fact that they are so focused
on that, to the detriment of making sense, is a good sign, i think.

~~~
eavc
I thought about it for 30 seconds and didn't get the light bulb. Could you
share your thoughts?

~~~
cubicle67
[hardware]---constant-jibba-jabba--->[software]

~~~
tmsh
Right. :) Basically, it sounds like they're utilizing the hardware as much as
possible. '...more often [than other tablets or than would seem normal]'.
I.e., more gpu or more specialized use of the hardware, less general-purpose
cpu.

The interesting thing about Steve Jobs' final argument in his letter is that
he fully recognizes the importance of this in the embedded space, and he gives
that as a reason for avoiding middleware layers. But this is obviously a
curious point, considering Flash has been ramping up towards GPU-based things
since before the iPad was probably first planned.

Anyway, one can debate all one wants about the colorful histories of Apple,
Adobe, and recently tablets, etc. These folks seem focused. Good luck to them
all.

------
dannyr
With the cancellation of Courier and Windows tablet, I would't hold out for
this.

Yes, there is a working demo but until I see a release date, I won't take this
product as a contender against the IPad.

~~~
thought_alarm
I share your skepticism, but this has nothing to do with Courier.

Courier was a concept video, not a piece of hardware or software. It was never
a working demo, or anything close to it.

------
chaosmachine
There's a video of the actual device in use here:

[http://www.slashgear.com/notion-ink-adam-flash-ipad-
comparis...](http://www.slashgear.com/notion-ink-adam-flash-ipad-comparison-
app-competition-0873197/)

~~~
schwanksta
The notionink.in site is terrible, and I went into this prepared to be
entirely dismissive of whatever the video contained, but I was really
impressed. It looks like a legitimately cool device.

------
eavc
The eInk option is what would make this a winner for me. The other bells and
whistles are nice too, though.

------
sqrt17
now... I'd gladly pay as much as for an iPad for a device that gives me (a)
the basic functionality you'd use on an iPad (web browsing, calendar, pdf
viewer) but also (b) enables you to use any kind of application, including
your own, without paying extra for a "developer account" or requiring to
jailbreak the thing.

That said, yes they have a prototype, but are they any closer to market than
the WePad (also Android)?

------
seltzered
been following this company for a while, really fascinating design. Hope they
keep the pixel qi screen in their final product

------
buster
I'm still not sure whether i should buy a tablet or not. But if i buy one, i
will definitely wait for this one. From my point of view it has a lot of
strengths compared to the iPad. The screen in the first place.

------
david927
This is completely game changing if:

1) they can do it

2) the price is sub $700

If they can do that, the Slate, iPad, etc. can go home now.

~~~
seshagiric
I think they sure can do it. They have come so far. My gut feel about the
price is ~500$.

What will be interesting to see is the apps. Apart from the browser what apps
will the iNotion have?

~~~
david927
But isn't that just it? It will have the entire web of apps. And they're all
free.

~~~
metachor
You mean just like the iPad can run web apps for free?

The same web apps that everyone decries for not providing the rich experience
of native apps?

------
alttab
I thought it was entertaining to see their website looking _very_ similar to
Apple's.

That said, Steve Jobs has pissed me off enough recently that I hope this gains
traction.

Apple and Facebook have gotten too uppity with our rights. With all the other
sh*t going on in the world at some point people will have had enough and will
start pushing back on this crap.

------
cesare
The transflective display is definitely a plus.

I can't believe Apple didn't put something like this on the iPad.

------
yatsyk
Is it any 'iPad killer' with similar to iPad screen? 768 lines IPS is much
better then 600 lines (TN?) screen.

------
acangiano
Despite the great number of horror stories, India is a successful exporter of
software; less so for hardware. Has any Indian startup managed to create a
consumer device that is used worldwide? If not, ADAM could really be a first.
An exciting prospective.

------
sh1mmer
I don't understand this:

 _"It's not a tablet or an ebook reader, it's a new species"_

Is that marketing hyperbole or did I miss something fundamental about what
they are doing?

~~~
ghshephard
I read it as: Tablet = Works great in Dimly lit areas (Backlighting) eBook
Reader = Works Great in Sunlight.

If true, then it really is a new species, neither iPad nor Kindle.

~~~
stcredzero
The capabilities of Google Earth and Maps would make for a killer travel
guide. There's one problem, however. LCDs don't look so great outdoors in the
sunlight. The transflective screen would make such a use feasible,
comfortable, and possibly slick.

~~~
joubert
You also need a cellphone connection to use google maps/earth. If you're
exploring a city, i think the phone form factor is more convenient. If you're
out in the wilderness, you probably don't have an Internet connection.

~~~
runinit
I believe they are planning models with 3G and wifi :)

~~~
joubert
wilderness.

------
rkord
Well, these guys are touting themslelves as ipad killer..
<http://bit.ly/aYhAXY> possibly wrong strategy for a startup?

------
madmaze
this is the best demo i have seen of the adam tablet,
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQvefuCHZds> Im very excited, i hope it
measures up to the iPad and other tablets, it seems to have some very cool
features

~~~
peterlustig
I wonder if there is any newer videos. Its a nice idea with the swivel camera

------
brainlock
Does anybody know about a release date?

~~~
rossj
June apparently, which isn't that long after non-US countries get the iPad.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_tablet>

------
eli_s
Great looking product - they'll have a hard time out-marketing Apple though.
This seems like a market where second place is as good as dead.

Good luck to them.

As a side note - there's at least a billion dollars to be made by the first
company that develops a fingerprint/smudge free screen - every used iphone
i've seen looks gross

Also 1080p on a screen that small is v.nice. The high DPI should make for a
nice ebook reader.

~~~
CrazedGeek
It'll play 1080p content, but not at 1080p (unless you're using HDMI) - the
screen resolution is only 1024*600, which is lower than even 720p.

~~~
eli_s
Oops I read '1080p Full HD video playback' as 'has a full HD screen' - wishful
thinking maybe :)

